

Show HN: HMTL5 distraction-free writing app - moron4hire
https://www.justwritedammit.com/#main/write

======
detritus
That ..er.. doesn't appear to work?

(Chrome, Firefox, PC)

~~~
reader990
same here, not seeing cursor or typed text

